# Sacque suit or Sack suit?



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I posted something about this web site in the Fashion Forum but this is more specifically a Trad question.

Is this the original Sack Suit? Is this the real spelling or is this just someone who assumed a suit was named with a French spelling instead of the boring American 'sack'? Is the style originally French?

The pictures of the jacket show no darts and the pants are left uncuffed. The only real deviation from the sack is the 4 buttons and high stance.










https://www.murrayontravel.com/carolnolan/


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I think it's a pretension. Here are some actual catalog pages that refer to the "sack":



















You'll be relieved to know that the above fashions were authorized.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

AlanC said:


> I think it's a pretension.
> You'll be relieved to know that the above fashions were authorized.


I notice one of those is four button as well. A belted sack? That seems couterintuitive.

I am very glad to know that those fashions have been authorized. That should be my job.

Tags could say : "Badrabbit has authorized this fashion. Wear with confidence."


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Badrabbit said:


> That seems couterintuitive.


They all do.


----------

